# CA20e wont start... spark and gas but no VAROOM!



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

any suggestions?, i knows its getting spark(jupmed a plug wire), and i know its getting gas(took off the line at the filter and it sprayed across the street), but i also know its not going VAROOOOM(just cranks n cranks)!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

try posting this under the E/CA section under Sentra. I have no idea what would cause it to do that that just kinda blows my mind.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

ok so i did soem further checking and determined that all of the fuses are good... i have narrowed it down a bit

i swapped the ecu and that did not help. HOWEVER

i found a diagnostic mode thing on the euc and i put it in that mode. it gave me 3 codes, not sure what they mean

#1 - Idle Controller
#2 - Load Signal
#3 - Start Signal


any insight on this would be appriciated!


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

where is the idle controller? maybe i'll try swapping that out


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

lmao....idle controller. nissan gave names to different things then changed the names. i've had stanza's tell me that too and i dont know which is the idle controller.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

i foudn out that the injectors are not pulsing... can anyone shoot me a few suggestions as to why this would happen?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

T3rry said:


> i foudn out that the injectors are not pulsing... can anyone shoot me a few suggestions as to why this would happen?


worn out; bad signal; bad ecu


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

i replaced the cpu and that did not help any, the car will run if i spray ether in the intake


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

my guess would be the injectors are dead. check resistance on them


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

i put a test light in the actula injector plug thing, and they arent even getting power


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

It is missing the power or the ground??? It has to have both to pulse, I believe the comp controls the ground, and the power is there from a fused source, maybe off the ignition switch, or a relay in the vehicle.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nispulsar said:


> It is missing the power or the ground??? It has to have both to pulse, I believe the comp controls the ground, and the power is there from a fused source, maybe off the ignition switch, or a relay in the vehicle.



somethign like that, i just know you can check the resistance of the injector itself to see if its good or not


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

any other nissan forums i could post in for help?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

T3rry what year is your car?

First double check all of your engine electrical connections because the ECU is missing an input. The load and start signal are needed by the ECU to control the timing pulse and width of the injector. That is why no fuel going in, but I'll stop by Nissan and check after I can find out what year you have.
I think you said that you checked all of your fusible links, right?

Troy


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> T3rry what year is your car?
> 
> First double check all of your engine electrical connections because the ECU is missing an input. The load and start signal are needed by the ECU to control the timing pulse and width of the injector. That is why no fuel going in, but I'll stop by Nissan and check after I can find out what year you have.
> I think you said that you checked all of your fusible links, right?
> ...


 thanks for the reply, i have checked all of the fuseable links, as well as all of the relays by the battery (4 of them) as well as trying a diffrent ecu and fuel pump... its possible that the load and start codes are maybe becase i am doing the check incorrectly, i just turn it to diag, and thne turned the key to on(one step before start)

BTW i have a ca20e
its in an 86 multi
thanks for the help, if you need any other info post up.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

T3rry said:


> thanks for the reply, i have checked all of the fuseable links, as well as all of the relays by the battery (4 of them) as well as trying a diffrent ecu and fuel pump... its possible that the load and start codes are maybe becase i am doing the check incorrectly, i just turn it to diag, and thne turned the key to on(one step before start)
> 
> BTW i have a ca20e
> its in an 86 multi
> thanks for the help, if you need any other info post up.



thats how you're suppose to do diagnostic. So then if its not ecu...it could be injectors or wiring between injectors and ecu. I think KA24Tech might know little more about this than i do though...at least i hope so


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

My other question for you is the CA20 an 8 spark plug or a 4 spark plug equipped engine?
In the meantime, try clearing the ECU codes and see which one comes back when you try to start it again. I am interested to see what comes back as a "hard" code. I'll look in the manual tomorrow to see what I can come up with for possible causes and diagnostic procedures. I am not sure but your question about the cam position sensor may be on the right track but I think if that was a problem you would have no spark since that controls the ignition timing also. But again I'll see for your 86 CA20E

Troy


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks for the response agian, how would i go about clearing the ecu codes??


also it is the 8 plug configuration.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

if reseetting the ecu is just unhookin the battery then this has been done as the battery was toast when i got it


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

i managed to get a hold of a wiring diagram, and according to this the power and ground are supplied by the ecu... but according to alot of people the power is supposed to be on accessory contant, and only the ground pulses by the computer, so i am going to try to splice in a constant accessory power to the injector power wire just before it gets to the ecu. (according to the diagram the power is supposed to go from the fuseable link, this is fine, through the injectors and to the ecu. no other connections, so i cant really undertsand why it is not working since the link is fine, this is very aggrivating)


also i tried yet another ECU from the wreckers and to no avail.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

T3rry said:


> i managed to get a hold of a wiring diagram, and according to this the power and ground are supplied by the ecu... but according to alot of people the power is supposed to be on accessory contant, and only the ground pulses by the computer, so i am going to try to splice in a constant accessory power to the injector power wire just before it gets to the ecu. (according to the diagram the power is supposed to go from the fuseable link, this is fine, through the injectors and to the ecu. no other connections, so i cant really undertsand why it is not working since the link is fine, this is very aggrivating)
> 
> 
> also i tried yet another ECU from the wreckers and to no avail.



i spliced power in from the fusebox and she works like a charm, thanks for all the suggestions/help.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

T3rry said:


> i spliced power in from the fusebox and she works like a charm, thanks for all the suggestions/help.


Looks like I'm too late to this party. Glad you got it going. I have repaired several Stanzas with corroded 12V power wire that powers the injector harness. They all coroded in the same place: near or under the master cylinder. The wire's insulation will be split and the copper strands all green with corrosion. Running a new wire fixed them all. But I didn't bypass the link though. You might want to have that there just in case.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Looks like I'm too late to this party. Glad you got it going. I have repaired several Stanzas with corroded 12V power wire that powers the injector harness. They all coroded in the same place: near or under the master cylinder. The wire's insulation will be split and the copper strands all green with corrosion. Running a new wire fixed them all. But I didn't bypass the link though. You might want to have that there just in case.



yeah, keep the fusible link. i've seen them blow...better that than the injectors


----------

